# Art de shine xmas bundle



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Anybody recieved theirs yet?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You will have to speak with alfred directly regarding this as he organised it. Does he have members addresses etc?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

He seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth recently haha


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Alfred put me in touch with a guy called Mak who said the prize would be sent out in the new year once the kits are ready for dispatch and he would email me once sent out , not heard from him since 07/01/15


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

CTR247 said:


> Alfred put me in touch with a guy called Mak who said the prize would be sent out in the new year once the kits are ready for dispatch and he would email me once sent out , not heard from him since 07/01/15


Same for me but my contact was 31/12/14

But I assume as it is getting posted from Singapore it would take a while so I've not really thought about it since until I read this.:lol:

Will arrive when it arrives I think and as its a free prize that's fine with me


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yep, I'm not chasing as happy to wait, too cold outside to detail currently


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Haven't received mine either, If it turns up great, if it doesn't then not end of the world as it was free/prize anyway!!


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah i had the same. Just curious to what was going on lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive had a word with mak and hopefully its all going to come to me and i will distribute then. As its tac as well as ads there has been some local shipping and then from them to us also, which has slowed things it would appear


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update Matt as usual going above and beyond as not really your issue to deal with :thumb:

No rush I'm sure for any of the winners Matt, it's a nice free prize on its way from Singapore so patience is needed from us all, it will arrive in plenty of time for when it's needed , like good weather time....whenever that is :lol:


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for the update


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Thanks fo rthe update... too cold to do anything except watch the salt and grime run off my Opticoat :wave:


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Update is appreciated - thanks


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Guys hang on it's a gift"Patience Is A Virtue" knowing both Alfred and Mak both busy people will get around sending them out,don't forget they're running a business and that take priority.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

UPDATE:
Mak mailed me yesterday saying the bits should be with me already, so i assume snow has played its part. There is a tac bundle and an octagon kit for everyone, but i respectfully ask those who don't, won't or cant use the octagon kit to contact me and we can arrange a substitute. Last year people were selling bottles from within the kit individually, i would much rather that i put it to use on a charity detail or similar than profiteering


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

What does the octagon kit consist of?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The_Weasel said:


> What does the octagon kit consist of?


Its the box of coatings, wheel, window, 3 paint coats and panel wipe. VERY nice presentation and a lovely thing to have on your shelf :thumb:

But if its just going to be sold i would rather replace it with some of my own stock that you can use and then use the kit for some good


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow that sounds a fantastic set to be given away and far more than I would have imagined.

Best thing for myself, let me know when you've got everything to send out and I'll pop over......snow permitting lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The_Weasel said:


> Wow that sounds a fantastic set to be given away and far more than I would have imagined.
> 
> Best thing for myself, let me know when you've got everything to send out and I'll pop over......snow permitting lol


Very well put together kit in a presentation box,and the coatings are super in the right hands.
Nice one Matt.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

suspal said:


> Very well put together kit in a presentation box,and *the coatings are super in the right hands.*
> Nice one Matt.


what about the left ones


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> what about the left ones


I don't talk about kack handers on DW .


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Its the box of coatings, wheel, window, 3 paint coats and panel wipe. VERY nice presentation and a lovely thing to have on your shelf :thumb:


And I suppose the other question is, what does the TAC bundle consist of? :wave:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

NornIron said:


> And I suppose the other question is, what does the TAC bundle consist of? :wave:


Let you know when i have them lol, snow is deep here and courier hasn't been able to pick up, so i assume its the same for delivery. Im hoping though it will be something new from the line up we haven't had here yet. Fingers crossed


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Matt - just been across the Pennines via the M62 still looked covered in the white stuff nr saddleworth, fingers crossed will clear up over the weekend


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update and what a fantastic prize .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CTR247 said:


> Matt - just been across the Pennines via the M62 still looked covered in the white stuff nr saddleworth, fingers crossed will clear up over the weekend


Even this morning, our road is so icy there have been accidents, in places the winds have picked the snow up from the fields and deposited it onto the roads so deep it looks like it just hasn't been touched lol. Fine when on foot, frustrating when in a vehicle


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Even this morning, our road is so icy there have been accidents, in places the winds have picked the snow up from the fields and deposited it onto the roads so deep it looks like it just hasn't been touched lol. Fine when on foot, frustrating when in a vehicle


A good day for a bit of tracking :thumb:


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Matt,

I remember one of my first posts where I was looking for advise on which compounds to use for my 996 in the end I went with your advise and plan to do a full detail once the weather picks up. if your offer still stands to come by your place, Ibplan to take you up on that in the spring plus learn more about the octagon kit before application.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CTR247 said:


> Matt,
> 
> I remember one of my first posts where I was looking for advise on which compounds to use for my 996 in the end I went with your advise and plan to do a full detail once the weather picks up. if your offer still stands to come by your place, Ibplan to take you up on that in the spring plus learn more about the octagon kit before application.


Course buddy, just pm me and if timing is right we can organise


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Cheers Matt, will do 
Car is in storage currently and will be taking out in March


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Still no bundles?


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Im still waiting patiently..


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

They will be here one day(fingers crossed):thumb: There free so cant really complain


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry guys my bad, busy trying to do the new unit. The tac stuff is here with me now and I'm trying to find time to package them up along with the octagon kits

The tac product is, as far as i can tell, still unused here in this country so feedback will be interesting. 

As before, the octagon kit is a gift to be appreciated as its not available for sale. If you think you cant use it please contact me and we can perhaps sort out a trade for stock you CAN use, and i will use the octagon kit for a charity detail. Moving forward this is something we will be trying to do regularly so watch this space


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Matt, any news on the prizes being dispatched ?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Super curious to see the prizes- can someone post a pic when they arrive please?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I'm bored waiting... good job I had Optimum Gloss Coat delivered before Christmas, it'll give me something to play with instead :lol:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

cdti_sri said:


> Any updates?


Yes everything is with me now, I'm trying to sort out some web related and legal issues I'm having which is taking up all of my time. That and running a business of course. Half the parcels are packed, 2 people have been and picked theirs up in person, the rest will be finished and sent this week when i have time free

Its unfortunate but i have to prioritise these issues over the free gifts otherwise there won't be a business to send them from


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I am one who picked up mine guys.

I swapped the prize for something I would use from the ADS range as per the offer earlier in the thread and am more than happy with a fresh pot of Kotsos wax and a nice supply of NGPS 

Thank you for sorting Matt and thanks to DW for running the competition.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Matt, as I said before, I'll come over sometime and pick mine up to save you posting out


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The_Weasel said:


> Matt, as I said before, I'll come over sometime and pick mine up to save you posting out


No worries at all tony, you around this weekend bud?

Im not "working" but will be there renovating still


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes can do this weekend, Saturday afternoon ok for you?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The_Weasel said:


> Yes can do this weekend, Saturday afternoon ok for you?


I would imagine so dude, just drop me a message before hand buddy


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

R0B said:


> I am one who picked up mine guys.
> 
> I swapped the prize for something I would use from the ADS range as per the offer earlier in the thread and am more than happy with a fresh pot of Kotsos wax and a nice supply of NGPS
> 
> Thank you for sorting Matt and thanks to DW for running the competition.


Ive done the same, Ive spoken to Matt and swapped for some other items as I wont do the octagon kit any justice as a amateur detailer on my drive.:thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Yes everything is with me now, I'm trying to sort out some web related and legal issues I'm having which is taking up all of my time. That and running a business of course. Half the parcels are packed, 2 people have been and picked theirs up in person, the rest will be finished and sent this week when i have time free
> 
> Its unfortunate but i have to prioritise these issues over the free gifts otherwise there won't be a business to send them from


Thanks for the update mate, No hurry the weather here is awful. Hope you get all your issues sorted.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Yes everything is with me now, I'm trying to sort out some web related and legal issues I'm having which is taking up all of my time. That and running a business of course. Half the parcels are packed, 2 people have been and picked theirs up in person, the rest will be finished and sent this week when i have time free
> 
> Its unfortunate but i have to prioritise these issues over the free gifts otherwise there won't be a business to send them from


Thanks stang, at the end of the day it is a free gift so Im not in any rush at all.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi all winers od ADS &TAC xmas bundle,

I have been very busy lately. I would like to thanks Matt for taking out his time to sort out the xmas bundle and sort it out for everyone.
i believed everyone has gotten their xmas bundle by now. Otherwise, please give Matt some more time to get it send to you. 
Due to my busy schedule, i will hand over to Mak to take care of ArtDeShine. Please extend your support and guidance to him.
nonetheless, you may still contact me.
thank you.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Popped over to see Matt this afternoon to pick up my prize and have a look round his new premises. More room than the old place and once he's finished getting it as he wants it, it will be fantastic.

So onto the prize, first I looked at the ADS Octagon kit, 3 sealants for the body work, 1 for wheels and 1 for glass, 1 bottle of panel wipe along with a couple of applicators and cloths. I thought for a while but then decided to pass on this as I have 1.5 bottles of Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels, Car Chems window sealant, 5L of Envy filler killer and also the 2nd part of this prize, see below. It would probably have ended up just sat on my shelf for too long, so I left it for Matt to make better use of it on any car he wants.

I then had to choose something else from his stock to replace it, the problem I had, as you may be able to tell, is that I already have too much stuff! So I picked up 3 of his 600gsm MF, a pack of 6 other MFs, a can of ADS Artedejohnson repel spray and a very smart ADS T-shirt 

Now for the TAC systems part of the prize. Matt hadn't seen what was in the box so we opened it to have a look. 1 applicator, 1 large suede cloth, 5 small suede cloths and a huge 50ml bottle :doublesho of Quartz Shine sealant, enough to do multiple cars :thumb:

I just want to say thanks to DW for organising the draw :thumb: Alfred at ADS for providing the prizes :thumb: and to Matt for sorting these packages out for the winners :thumb: having had it dropped on him with no prior warning! Just need the weather now to warm up and settle down to enable me to make use of the Quartz Shine.

For those still waiting, they should be being sent out this next week.

So here's a few pics


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking forward to the prize, some good stuff there. Been looking at vids on You Tube of the Tac Systems Quartz Shine sealant, cant wait to use it on my car.:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

I want the polo


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I was the first one gifted an ads polo shirt in Britain.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The polo shirts look nice, I want one lol


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Not wanting to rub it in, but the shirt is very nice. Thin, light and breathable 

All the MFs were washed yesterday. The red/grey/green ones came out of the washer virtually dry, blue ones are still drying


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi every ADS & TAC prize winners,

I hope by now everyone has got their prize. If not, please give Matt a PM to arrange for it. Let give Matt a:thumb: for organising all the prizes for everyone.

Mak & i are very thankful to you for all the hard work in organising the prizes.

Winners, please feel free to show us some of your hard work that you have done with ADS products.

Thank you very much again.
cheers.:lol:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

alfred said:


> I hope by now everyone has got their prize.


Unfortunately not 



stangalang said:


> Half the parcels are packed... the rest will be finished and sent this week when i have time free


This was the last post I saw relating to despatch (two weeks ago), so possibly they've gone missing


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Guys,C'mon,use the coatings..theyre fantastic!!!.:thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

ronwash said:


> C'mon,use the coatings..theyre fantastic!


I would, if they ever arrived! Anyone remember the story of Billy Bunter's postal order... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Still havent got mine either


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

NornIron said:


> This was the last post I saw relating to despatch (two weeks ago), so possibly they've gone missing


Nope not gone missing, spoke to Matt yesterday who said they were packed and ready for courier to collect :thumb:
So as far as I know you should get them this week :thumb:
You won't be disappointed when they arrive, well worth the wait :thumb:

These were sent to Matt without his prior knowledge and he's having to post them out at his own cost!


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Would be nice if it came this week because I've been given 5 days holiday this week which means I can give the products a testing :buffer::buffer:


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

A package has arrived at home, wonder what it could be.......


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just got mine today. Thanks guys. Looking forward to using it in the better weather.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

My bundle arrived this morning.



Thank you to Alfred and Matt for sorting this.

I'll have to go searching on the Web for instructions on how to use all this stuff.

I'll post a thread soon.

Cheers again.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

iPlod999 said:


> I'll have to go searching on the Web for instructions on how to use all this stuff.


Not too far...

...enjoy your prize, the finish will blow you away :buffer:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

You guessed it .... It was the Art De Shine Octagon kit and TAC System Quartz Shine kit delivery and must say they both look impressive. The ADS Octagon kit infact looks too good to use, Matt you was spot on!

Here are a few pics:





































Once again a massive thank you to Matt (Obsidian Detailing), Alfred and Mak (Art De Shine and TAC System) plus DW for organizing, donating and arranging these amazing prizes.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Good to see these turning up for others :thumb: 
Enjoy them when the weather's a bit better and any questions about using the sealants, ask first before using.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking good lads, Hopefully mine will turn up tomorrow!!!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Not too far...
> 
> ...enjoy your prize, the finish will blow you away :buffer:
> 
> ...


Haha. Brilliant.

Bookmarked for future use.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Missed a delivery from Yodel this morning... could this be it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

NornIron said:


> Missed a delivery from Yodel this morning... could this be it?


It was sent with collect plus as they seem to be a bit more efficient with expensive packages than a few others. Keep me posted


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Received mine today many thanks.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

stangalang said:


> It was sent with collect plus as they seem to be a bit more efficient with expensive packages than a few others. Keep me posted


It's arrived... picked it up from Yodel  on my way home... yay!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Those art de shine bundles look amazing. Perfect for a new car  how can I get hold of one?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

stangalang said:


> It was sent with collect plus as they seem to be a bit more efficient with expensive packages than a few others. Keep me posted





NornIron said:


> It's arrived... picked it up from Yodel  on my way home... yay!


Unfortunately sometimes they use Yodel as a partner. Who sometimes get a bad rep, personally they've always been okay to me.

The presentation of these boxes is second to none. Can see some seriously shiny cars this Spring!


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

I read through Lowiepete's thread on his trip to see obsidian detailing and have the octagon kit applied to his car. Was a great read and very informative but would great if anyone could post a technique guide on how to properly apply the products in the kit to leave the perfect finish


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

CTR247 said:


> I read through Lowiepete's thread on his trip to see obsidian detailing and have the octagon kit applied to his car. Was a great read and very informative but would great if anyone could post a technique guide on how to properly apply the products in the kit to leave the perfect finish


Yeah I could do with this too.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> Yeah I could do with this too.


Guys, there is no great mystery. The primary part of the deal is getting
your paint as clean as possible. The ArtDeParadise, diluted into a 500ml
bottle with water, is effective for the final clean, but needs a very fine
misting. As with all ADS potions, don't over apply.

Then, using the white cloths supplied in the box, you might want to cut 
them in half, apply the coating. You need to keep a careful eye out for
even application, buffing out any high points a.s.a.p. Some good lighting
and spotting torches make this much easier!

If you're applying indoors, which is recommended, then some suitable masks
should be worn.

1st coat: ArtDeRaven
2nd coat: ArtDeKeegan
3rd coat: ArtDeSpiros

Apply panel by panel, buffing off almost immediately.

For buffing, you will need a pile of MF cloths. Fold all four sides inwards to
create a single hand pad. You use one side of one cloth per panel. Do not
re-use any side that has already buffed a previous panel. Be aware that
used cloths carry a safety risk. I'd suggest throwing them into a bucket
with some detergent in it, once the second side is used, so no mistake is
made.

Allow a good time between the 3 coatings, 3 hours min, which must not get
wet! If there is an unavoidable risk from water within 6 to 8 hours after the
Spiros application, then apply a very, very thin layer of ADK wax. There's a
guide on how to do that in the ADS section. However, if you can avoid the
waxing, then do so!

Once applied, do not use anything other than water, for spot cleaning, during
the next 7 days. With care, the coatings will last anything between 18 and
24 months. If you feel the need for a top-up, then ArtDeSpiros will be your
potion.

Ongoing maintenance is a breeze. Use any gentle shampoo you like and that
is it. At all costs, avoid TFRs and high strength potions with d-Limonene in 
them. Although the cured coating is tough, treating it with care only helps
to extend its protective beauty.

There's no real need for a QD either, but if you feel the need, then some 
ADS NGPS, diluted at 3 or 4 to 1 will do. You could use the NGPS as a drying
aid. Be careful of over-applying as you might get some streaking. If that
happens, allow it to dry for a few moments then give it a 2nd buffing.

The benefit of these coatings, in combination, is that you have the very best
protection that money can buy. The cured combination will resist swirling, so
if you're careful with your drying, periods twixt machine polishing can be
extensive. It's easier to maintain and stays cleaner for longer. You'll be
thrilled by the water repellency!

The down side? If you're a "wax man", then you'll need to seek another car
to fulfil your passion. Wax will only reduce the clarity of your paint, even 
an extremely thin coat of ADK!

Long term. One thing that has probably happened on my car is that the paint
has hardened, big time. Whether or not this is a result of the Octagon formula
is moot, however, it is certainly much harder than when I purchased it. I add
this as a footnote to make you aware of the possibility.

With the ArtDeWheel, apply two coats allowing several hours between them
if you can. Make sure you rotate your buffing cloths, just like with the car.
The ArtDeGlass will produce very fine beads when water hits the glass. If you'd
prefer bigger beads, then ArtDeSpiros could be your best alternative.

Matt has described the Octagon Formula as "holy grail kit" with matching 
protection, and he's not wrong! Enjoy it and the wonderment it brings :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great post Steve, that certainly does help and some point made to take note of, much appreciated


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just to inform you all i had 2 parcels returned today due to damage. Thankfully just the boxes. Contents are safe. These will be reposted next week. Sorry for the delay


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Just to inform you all i had 2 parcels returned today due to damage. Thankfully just the boxes. Contents are safe. These will be reposted next week. Sorry for the delay


Probably mine then, as Ive had no parcel or attempted delivery


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Probably mine then, as Ive had no parcel or attempted delivery


You'll have to play with your Demon Foam instead :thumb:


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

NornIron said:


> You'll have to play with your Demon Foam instead :thumb:


That hasn't come yet either!!!


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Has everybody got thiers now as i still havent got mine


----------

